# Intensive horse riding training



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, I live north but I would try to find some kind of horse camp. They usually last a week or two and in my experience you ride everyday, and care for the horses, along with health, tack etc.


----------



## Oxer (Jul 9, 2010)

you could always just pay for full training at just about any barn with any trainer. New York has a TON of amazing barns... as well as Jersey (i.e BEACON HILL!!)

But if you're looking for warmer weather, i would head to Florida. Ocala and of course, Wellington. At my barn (Orange County California) we have kids, teens, and adults that come from Colorado, Jersey, and New York to train with my trainer during the high show seasons. They usually stay in full training (which is 5 days a week of riding) while they are here.


----------



## theriel (Oct 15, 2011)

Thank you for the replies!

What should I look/ask for precisely? How to structure it/what are the possibilities? How many hours and of what can I really expect (I know that in some places you are not allowed as a beginner to ride longer than 2h)? Do you think I could convince them at my level to do also some basic trail riding? What is the schedule like on the riding camps you mention, Thyme?

I think it would be good to have some general idea on what I can do before I start talking to an instructor .

Thank you for your help!

Best,
Theriel


----------



## Cinder (Feb 20, 2011)

I LOVE A BEGINNER HORSEBACK RIDER WITH CURIOSITY!

*Coughs* Ok I'm done.

I also think that horse camp is exactly what you're looking for. 

Is the safari going to be English or Western? I'm guessing Western, probably. 

I've gone to this one for two years now: R&R Dude Ranch a WNY Bed and Breakfast Horseback Riding Adventure and this year my cousin and I are going to be staff members. 

When in the summer is the safari? Because if you plan correctly, you can go to a horse camp and reap the maximum benefits from both the knowledge and the exercise by going to the safari close after that. (Not the very next day, preferably, but close to the date). 

This camp is very suitable for beginners, but it's also very good because they will make the camp fit the riders. So since you say you learn so quickly, they may let you try some jumping and more advanced stuff. If you like this idea I can email you a whole essay of what this camp is usually like, but for now I'll just list the important stuff:
*"All-day" trail ride. Really it's just a several hour long trail ride, but it feels like it lasts all day LOL. The last time I went we got lost and we ended up riding for a little more than five hours. We eventually found our way back LOL.
*Trip to pizza hut after the all-day trail ride and trip to McDonalds for icecream if you drive back to the ranch with Alice.
*Night ride. If your group is more advanced, they may make it a BAREBACK night ride. Yes it is as awesome as it sounds.
*Drill team- COSTUME CLASS STYLE. More explanation on this later.
*Trip to Wal-Mart. You get split into two groups, with two opposite themes (day and night, summer and winter, City (English) and Country (Western), etc) and you get five dollars each. Usually the groups will pool their money. You get stuff to decorate your horses with for the drill team that matches your theme. IT'S AWESOME!
*AWESOMENESS.
*Bareback riding! Your bareback skills are going to be awesome. The Drill Team at the end of the week is going to be both in saddle and bareback.
*She also has a purely "Adult" camp but I've seen adults go to the other camps, too.

You get to trail ride every day. You get to trot, and later canter on the trails. You get to ride both English and Western, mostly Western (but she'll let you ride English more often if you wish). You get assigned to a horse that is your responsibility for the week. It is hard work, and you will probably be quite sore and tired by the end of the week. But it's so worth it. It's in East Otto in NY.


----------

